# NASP String Bow Material



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I use "pull tape". It's the stuff that utility contractors use to pull wiring through conduit. It's similar to paracord, but it's flat and about half an inch wide. Much easier on the bow hand than small diameter strings.

Allen


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

dont over think this. A child s not going to pull on paracord so hard that it stretches. Also A child or anyone of that level is never going to notice the stretch of any amount. Keep in mind their bows dont have a draw stop and their DL could change shot to shot and day to day but 1000 times more than that paracord will ever stretch. Again dont over think it your teaching a very beginner group


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I would not be concerned about paracord stretching. It might stretch some, but not enough to notice in the hands of a beginner. Another thing that I have found to be useful is put a piece of plastic tubing, like fuel line, on your rope bow where the hand will go. Much easier on the hand. And aread's suggestion was good also.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

go to a bow shop get a string that they have replaced, use the old string...its free and its not gonna move.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I make them for our beginners all the time out of paracord.
I also make Bling Slings so I always have paracord on hand. It's perfect for string bows.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:bump2::bump2::bump2: big bump for xforce girl she does make a very nice sling..bing sling :thumbs_up


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

LeoC4 said:


> I recently received my National Archery in Schools Program (NASP) Basic Archery Instructor certification. One of the tools used to train new shooters and help maintain form for existing shooters is the String Bow (essentially a loop of non-stretch line). The recommendation was paracord, but I know that it stretches a bit. Does anyone know a better type of line to use (about 1/8" diameter) that doesn't stretch?


I use paracord - it comes in COOL colors and color combinations. I've had some success with going to a hardware store in my neighborhood with a letter of request and getting a few hanks of cord donated. Every bit helps!


----------



## LeoC4 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks to all for the comments / ideas.


----------

